# Interior of Tort Shed



## AWAaviatrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the inside of the tort condo. It's a work in progress. Have redone the flooring since I made a poor first choice. Currently has one piece sheet vinyl. Still in the process of adding tile around bottom of wall to help keep it clean. My favorite part is the gates. The smaller Sulcata's can get away from my larger one when he is in a randy mood.

7x3 tort table currently divided.






Indian Star's side





Leopard's side





Two gated areas under table for smaller Sulcata's and Large Leopard.





Each gate latches and is on a wheel. Opens aprox 90 degrees for easy cleaning. Removable boards attached to bottom to keep my larger Sulcata out.





Insulfoam tort access door to outside enclosure. Panel covered in hard plastic from a florescent light cover so tort's can't destroy it and door surounded by fuzzy weather stripping to keep drafts out. 3" clear plastic stripping attached to outside wall to keep drafts down and flying insects out when door open.





Pocket door seperating finished side of shed from unfinished storage side. Some day it will finished and have another 7x3 tort table.





Misty
5 Sulcata's
3 Leopard's
3 Indian Star's


----------



## cvalda (Jan 29, 2008)

that's really cool! you put a lot of work into that, and i'm sure your torts thank you for it! love the turtle stool, btw!


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 29, 2008)

WOW Misty, thats a great setup you have there. Youve done really well. Everything looks fantastic.


----------



## Josh (Jan 29, 2008)

wow thats really nice! job well done!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow. I am so impressed. great job.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Jan 29, 2008)

I love it.!! Wish I had the back yard space to build a shed


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 29, 2008)

Like the others have said, WOW!!! That's really impressive, nice job!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Misty, that is amazing! They are some lucky torts!


----------



## barbie69 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yup, I say WOW too!! Very cool enclosure!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Misty, Do you put your torts in the gated section each night or do they roam the floor? I have a shed I would love to convert. Thanks!


----------



## Jentortmom (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks great, I would really like to know more about the tortoise door to the outside!!!


----------



## AWAaviatrix (Feb 1, 2008)

jlyoncc1 said:


> Misty, Do you put your torts in the gated section each night or do they roam the floor? I have a shed I would love to convert. Thanks!



Hi Dee,

Four of the Sulcata's wander back and forth between the main floor and underneath the right side gated section. There is an active UV heat light and florescent tubes attached underneath. I added the gates to give them an escape from my largest Sulcata who is a complete PITA when he is in a mounting mood. They can walk under it but he can't. It also helps keep him from eating all the food in site. All the Sulcata's will wander back and forth from the outside enclosures to inside the shed. This time of year they only wander outside for a little while and come back in to sit under the lights.

Behind the left side gate I keep my 46 lb Leopard during the winter. I had to attach an additional board to the front so the large Sulcata would stop trying to get under the gate to get to him. Amazing how site barriers work with the torts. Eventually he'll get the not yet finished side of the shed floor all to himself.

Misty


----------



## AWAaviatrix (Feb 1, 2008)

jenrell23 said:


> Looks great, I would really like to know more about the tortoise door to the outside!!!



LOL I call their entrance "the mud room." Only one of the five Sulcata's had to be shown more than once how to walk thru the plastic strips, up the ramp and thru the next set of plastic strips into the inside of the shed. Having the tort door open has the most amazing calming effect during the colder months when they can't be outside full time. Last winter I initially kept it shut. The torts would pace a lot so I decided they could see that it was ugly outside for themselves. They did, turned around and walked right back inside to their lamps. I haven't had pacing since. I open it every day after the inside has warmed up to daytime temperature. If they want to go outside and its 40 degrees they do. 

I close the door every night for safety reasons












Misty
5 Sulcata's
3 Leopard's
3 Indian Star's


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Misty, Great ideas that you have. I also did not realize you had 2 sets of plastic strips. That's a great idea. I am inspired!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

Misty you have a great setup, I am sure your toroises love you very much for that!
Thanks for sharing some great ideas.


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 1, 2008)

Great setup!!!! i like the tortoise warning sticker on the door


----------

